# Best car sound system under $1,000



## AudioUP (Jun 20, 2011)

Best car sound system under $1,000. ?
head unit, speakers, subs, amp, everything... just looking for opinions. Thanks!
epper:


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

This is roughly what I am doing right now:

Head unit: Kenwood KDC-x995 ($250 approx, time alignment, USB, bluetooth, nice display, 3 4V RCA outs, etc)

Amplifier: Boston Acoustics GTA-1105 5-channel (under $300)

Front speakers: HAT Imagine ($250)
Rear speakers: HAT Mirrus ($100-$200 range)
Subwoofer: Infinity Kappa 120.9w ($150) running in a 1 to 1.4 cu ft net volume sealed box ($30). For the price, it's a very nice SQ sub that can also pound IMO.

Some variations on this plan: get rid of rear speakers, and run the HAT Imagines "active" with HAT tweeter protected by an inline capacitor and woofer with no low pass crossovers (this is how they run in passive mode too).

Option 2: Replace the BA GTA amp with a 5 or 4 channel PPI Phantom P4.900 or P5.900 Class D amplifier. Very small package.

Later on you can add sound deadening:

Minimal sound deadening option: Dynamat Xtreme door kit ($50) + Dynamat Dynaliner door kit ($30)

Comprehensive sound deadening option: Raammat BXT2 box ($100) + Ensolite ($20)
This is roughly what I am trying to build right now. I have all parts except the new amplifier. I am building things around a Jensen amplifier for now.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ditch rear and spend cash for a better front. Dynamat is over priced and better alternatives like RAAMAT.


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Alpine CDE-123 In-Dash Single DIN CD/MP3/WMA Receiver | eBay

175$

BOSTON ACOUSTICS GTA-802 2-CHANNEL 500W MAX MOSFET CLASS AB CAR STEREO AMPLIFIER | eBay

125$

BOSTON ACOUSTICS GTA-500M 500W RMS CLASS D MONO BLOCK CAR AUDIO MOSFET AMPLIFIER | eBay

150$

WoofersEtc.com - CTX124 - Image Dynamics 12" CTX 4 Ohm Subwoofer

85$ x 2 = 170$

ALPINE SPR-60C CAR AUDIO 6-1 /2" COMPONENT SPEAKERS SET | eBay

170$

roughly 800$ total. 200$ in installation, i personally i would use that as a refference and look in the classifieds buying better stuff at better prices just using the prices listed as a guide not to spend more then, that way you can spend more on installation like sound deadening and baffles ect ect... also with the classifieds you could find better quality stuff thats been used but well taken care of cause you have to figure this was 10 minutes worth of searching versus when you have the cash and, ok your ready to buy your front stage so you go to the forums and, oh look someone is selling some hertz components for 150$ wow those are much better then the alpines and there like 20$ cheaper total win saved money now i have more cash for the install.

just my thoughts though.


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

better deal for front stage amp with room to expand later,

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/116125-jl-audio-300-4-a.html

150$ only raises by 25$


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

If going with ID gear, might as well do it right the first time and get the IDQ.. You can probably haggle down the price of IDQv3 down to $200 with sonic. Of course, there is also the used gear market.


----------



## davew18 (Oct 5, 2008)

ZAKOH said:


> If going with ID gear, might as well do it right the first time and get the IDQ.. You can probably haggle down the price of IDQv3 down to $200 with sonic. Of course, there is also the used gear market.


x2 good call!


----------

